
PHP Bootstrap - stasy
https://www.phpstrap.in/index.html
======
krapp
I don't see the point. Bootstrap isn't that hard to get started with just
about any PHP framework. Unless i've been doing it wrong. Add the html into
the views, link to the js and css assets, donezo.

Or, if you want to get clever, add it to a Composer repo, and have a shell
script run after the update that copies stuff from the vendor folder into
/public (that tripped me up on pagodabox but it's doable) and now you have
Bootstrap running with auto updating and dependency management.

Why does this need to be a service?

~~~
stasy
When I first discovered Bootstrap (and web development), I thought it had the
best templates and was a really good place to start making a website. I
noticed that there were sign in and sign up buttons that I thought would work.
I then learned that I needed PHP to make those buttons work. Being the
beginner that I was, I searched the internet for something to make the whole
thing work (with the users). I could not find anything. I just wanted to use
the bootstrap templates with full functionality without having to do a lot of
work. So, what did I do? I learned PHP and many other languages to build this.
I want this to be very useful to people, so that people don't have to do all
the work that I did to make it.

~~~
samcasas
I'd recommend you to learn about MVC in PHP and javascript frameworks like
Angular.js, I think this suits for PHP Bootstrap, keep doing good work :)

------
locusm
Why hitch your cart to the Bootstrap horse? If your focus is PHP wouldn't it
be better if it worked in Foundation, Bootstrap and maybe Semantic UI?

nitpick: Your features UL renders everything centered which looks odd at
desktop resolution...

------
jnankin
i'm a PHP developer. just clicked on the comments to see the usual negative
PHP wrath... this time there are no comments at all. not sure which is worse
:)

~~~
krapp
To be fair, today seems to be Hate On Google day on HN.

------
bobbyongce
The guy behind this is a 15 year old boy in Colorado. Respect!

~~~
stasy
Thanks, much respect to you too.

------
mikesilvis
Open source?

~~~
stasy
I'm still deciding upon that.

~~~
krapp
Why wouldn't you?

~~~
stevoo
At your age, open source is the best way to learn. That way other developer
will be able to point out some of the mistakes. And point you out on the right
way to do something.

Besides this is not something that any developer cant do in a couple of hours
of work. So not releasing your code doesn't really have any impact.

But 15 years old and coding is impressive. I was rotting day and night playing
Civ 3 at that age :) Wish i didn't :)

~~~
krapp
I don't even remember what I was doing at 15 but it definitely wasn't
productive...

